
Forbes To Reddit: 'I’m sorry' - asmosoinio
http://blogs.forbes.com/elizabethwoyke/2010/12/15/when-reddit-attacks/
======
RossM
reddit's user's reaction to this is why I am progressively trying to move away
from the community. It's turning into a hive-mind that can sometimes be
benevolent but as soon as you piss them off they appear to emulate Anonymous.

~~~
kunjaan
>trying to move away from the community

What does this mean? You simply delete your account and not login.

